# Newly-Found Feral...Advise, please? (Possible juicy story involved)



## Braindead (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi, I'm new. This forum looks like one of the few warm places on the internet.

So here's my story: two days ago, as I was walking back from a laboratory course, (on a relatively warm'n'windy afternoon on a particular university's campus just outside of downtown Chicago) I had the luck of seeing a feral pigeon nestled, seemingly snuggly, in a rather expansive patch of grass just beside a water fountain.

Walking closer to get a better look, I noticed that I was only 2 feet away from the creature, and it hadn't moved a single inch. As I began to close the distance between us, it tried to move. It was a jerking motion, like it was trying to fly away, but one of the wings and one of its legs looked like they had been super-glued to its body. The other wing was beaten in frenzy, without any progress to show on the pigeon's behalf. For what seemed like a small eternity of effort, it had managed to limp about 3 inches forward.

This whole environment was conveniently located by a very large 4-way intersection. Having a nearly constant crowd of students, staff, random individuals, and cars whizzing by wasn't a particularly great sight for a random male teenager to just pick up a pigeon...and walk off with it, especially when all forms of animal possession/ownership (excluding small fish) is strictly prohibited on-campus.

So I left it...and burned in curiosity (and a decent amount of self-shame) for the better part of the next 2 hours, until I had to go to my next class. As I walked back through the same location on my way, the pigeon had managed to (most likely through a lot of limping pain) drag its way about 12 feet forward, attempting to hide itself in the shadow a tree trunk. I apparently had not been the only one with concern for the animal, since a girl I had seen in several of my classes was also staring at it rather affectionately while talking on her cell phone. 

At first, I thought she would move on, but she stood stock-still in the same place. After going about 100 feet further on the sidewalk, I turned around, expecting her to be following her crowd of peers to her class. Since she was not following, a new realization dawned on me: maybe she was calling someone to come and take care of it. With some hope and a wish for the pigeon's happy future, I carelessly moved on.

When I came back 90 minutes later, the pigeon had disappeared. I searched the entire vicinity to make sure that it was gone, and having not found it, I enjoyed the rest of my peaceful Monday evening.

The next day, on Tuesday, I did not see the pigeon. Anywhere. Maybe I wasn't looking /searching well enough, but for the life of me, it appeared as if it had not existed.

Now, earlier today, I found it again....at 3 pm in the afternoon. It had "seemingly" reappeared exactly where I had seen it on Monday afternoon. My thoughts aren't given in precise English, but more so in emotions followed by comprehensible words. Surprise, delight, and shock are three words that could describe my feelings at that moment. 

I made up my mind. I was going to take it; I needed to find out what was wrong with it, but the whole place was bustling as usual during the afternoon. So, I decided on coming back around 6:30 after dinner. When I returned, the non-existent post-rush-hour traffic allowed me to take the bird into an empty (and clean) shoebox that I had brought along. 

Rushing into the nearest building to avoid being seen with a strange parcel in my hands that was randomly making scuffling noises inside, I stepped into the nearest men’s' washroom. Upon opening my little box to view my precious little newfound friend, I was horrified to see that it had what looked like rotting fishermen’s' net string tied around its legs, to its wings, and around the back of its neck, and on top of all of this, it also had all kinds of disgustingly fowl insects crawling all over its feathers!

Immediately deciding on a course of action, I dropped the pigeon into a toilet. ("Not so smart", retrospectively thinking... *smashes head onto desk in self-stupidity*) What happened next was rather amusing, even for the bleak situation this animal was suffering from: it leaned its entire neck down, almost like a horse, and took 4 long draughts of water. I barely suppressed myself from bursting outloud in laughter, but this was quickly silenced as small waves of spiders, what looked like mites, and weird flies came off of the bird's feathery body. 

Utterly disgusted, I flushed the toilet without even thinking about the possible consequences for my little friend. Actually, feral pigeons, I quickly discovered, are the toughest little fighters I have ever met. It flapped its one wing wildly, fighting a counter-clockwise current, while its rather large body (for a bird) easily prevented it from being drained into the toilet. So, I thought this was pretty nice for a beginning cleanup, and repeated the process in another stall. I fear for the fate of the janitor that has to clean that bathroom.

So anyway, the pigeon was.....somewhat...cleaner. After what I had assumed to have been 2 days of an almost purely stationary position in the grass, this bird had to have been ridden by every possible bacteria and parasitic insect on that lawn. So, I took it to the back area of my dormitory, and attempted to "groom" it for the next hour. With a moderate degree of success, I think that I was able to rid my little friend of all of those damned buggers, and the rest, as a certain "saying" goes, is history.

I was able to remove almost all of the taut strings screwing with its movements, and I have only to remove two big clumps of string near its left foot, so that it can spread its talons. 

The bird appears to be in relatively "healthy" gross physical condition. It was not too dehydrated; its eyes are a very bright yellow with jet black pupils, and it is very alert. Its feces are semi-solid brown clumps with white tops, what I think are nearly perfect in composition. I've tried to keep it as warm as possible for as long as possible, with 3 lamps pointed at it at all times when it is in my room. However, I have a roommate. A very...umm....un-animal (unless it’s a dog) roommate. Don't get me wrong; he's a great person, but can't stand to be around what he perceives as "overly fragile" animals. To make matters worse, this pigeon stinks. It smells! So, I was forced to put the pigeon on the roof of my building. I tried to keep it as warm as possible by putting it near a high-powered light. That might work, but probably not.

The main concern is this: since it has already shown signs of being almost fully capable of flight and has not left, does this mean I'm stuck with my little friend? Also, it smells quite exquisitely horrid. I've tried giving it warm water soap baths, but this has done little in improving its stench. Any ideas? I'm thinking of some form of massive bacterial colonization all over its body. After all, it was in a stationary position for nearly 2 full days in the grass, with all of those "wonderful" insects. How would I fix this?

Help, please. 

I'd like to take this opportunity to apologize for an overly-long story with a mildly stupid point. I prolly could have gotten this across in less than a paragraph, but I had a strong urge to "express myself" at midnight.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Braindead, 



Well...good going..!


Now, what do his poops look like? consistancy wise, color wise?

Is there any 'yellow' in them?




String/Thread/Hair on Feet...

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/548827625dbNzVH - where I did not get any images till all the thread was already off, but it shows a method for holgiong thsm comfortably as one works.


& 


http://good-times.webshots.com/album/468669808EgjJHs --- showing thread, and stages of it's removal, as well as how to hold them.

Their Head needs to be higher than the rest of them, and their Body as a whole, on an incline...so I either spigot them between my knees, gently wrapping them first in a few paper towells or a small towell, leaving the Legs free, or, I just slant them there, with my Feet elevated on something so there is a good incline...this is important, they must not be lain flat or head lower.


Your Pigeon has likely been muddleing along for weeks or months with that stuff on him.


So, get the rest of the threas/netting off....borrow some fine long Tweezers, and, some fine long thin blade Cuticile Scissors, and carefully snip and unwind in the right direction when needed, every single bit of it, and some of it may be grown over with skin, so be very attentive and decisive and gentle in how you unwind, and it will all come off fine, comeong out through the grown over skin.


Once done, if anything seems tender, rub/massage the Feet and Toes generously with some 'Neosporin'...

If he has any Toes or a Thumb curled under form being stuck like that, let us know and I/we can guide you to fix that for him.

And, figure to hang on to him a few days at the least, pending a decision on his general health, and any Toe/Thumb issues.


Unless he got into some dog poop or something stinky by accident, or, is ill, he should not smell bad.


Let us know on the poops?


Get him some regular Bird Seed, plain simple Bird Seed, or, Finch Seed or Canary Seed....serve it to him in the bottom inch cut off from a to-go cup...and for Water, make one two inches deep and twist tie to somehting so it does not fall over...you can keep him in a largish Box, on a towell, and just make a bunch of eye level holes for him to see out of, and keep it slbow high or higher...not on the floor...



He is likely hungry and had been having a hard time getting to where decent food and grazings could be found.


Best wishes!

Phill v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PLEASE tell us where are you located?... 

I'm sure we can find a rehabber to help.

Make sure you give the bird wild bird seed and water.


----------



## Braindead (Oct 4, 2007)

*Status Update*

Okay, thanks for the great advice, Will. Those pictures really came in handy this morning when I decided on removing all of that annoying, leftover string. The bird's feet and toes don't appear too damaged or swollen from the strings.

The feces are semi-solid brown clumps with white stain on top, typical pigeon droppings. A good sign, I think. It's internal health is probably fine, but I still found 1 or 2 bugs crawling on it this morning and it still smells awful...

Its feather are a little ruffled, and it appears to be somewhat cold, but I don't know how to heat it up without taking it to my room and having that wonderfully pervading odor kill my quadmates.

I'll see if I can get to a rehabber or vet this weekend, Trees Gray. [I am] Located in Chicago.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I know a rehabber in Chicago who is a member of this forum. I'll email him to have a look on this thread.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Done.

As to the odor, they don't usually have one. It's possible that he scraped his keel bone in a crash and has a case of "ulcerative dermatitis" that's infected with some kind of Streptococcus. That's one of a few possibilities. 

Anyhow, I had one like that once and what I finally did was to give the bird a bath in a gallon bucket of 95-100 deg F water with some Dawn dish detergent in it and a capful of Clorox. The Dawn absolutely ruined the bird's waterproofing (it comes back) and the Clorox killed the smell. BUT, the most useful thing that it did was make the feathers wet enough that you could see through them to the skin where I found the wound on the keel. I treated that with a topical antibiotic (like NeoSporin) until it healed. The odor seemed to go with the bath and the ointment. 

Sure, there are other possibilities but you have to start with some theory.

Pidgey


----------



## Braindead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Pidgey.

I'll try giving it a hot bath this afternoon, but I still need to go through an entire morning of classes.

Edit: It just flew away....quite happily, as I might add to that. It apparently had not been too fond of me.

O.O

Well, there went all of our work...

Pigeons don't return, do they?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, Braindead, I loved your story! and welcome to Pigeon-talk.

Sounds like this guy just needed some R&R and major anti-stringing. He's probably not fully recovered so keep an eye out for him. The fact that he was still fluffy and fragrant in an unpleasant way indicates that something may be going on with him still. Ferals are not too fond of humans -- with just cause, I might add, so nothing personal. 
And yes, pigeons have a home range so "I'll be back" (get those dark glasses ready). Tell your roomie that pigeons are probably tougher than dogs, ounce for ounce. They are survivalists!


----------



## Braindead (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you really think he'll return? We were on the 5th floor of a building when the bird decided to up and abound itself off the rooftop. 

Whether it comes back or not, I'll just have to satisfy myself with the notion that I did the "right" thing...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You definitely enabled him to get around, he may be back, so I would keep some scrumptious wild bird seed and water out for him/her. Keep an eye out and check how he is doing, you might see him where you found him.

Thank you for helping one of God's creatures, God bless you.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, untying it and giving it a chance to eat and drink could easily have revitalized it to the point of giving it the chance it needed. Good luck, little guy!

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Braindead, 



Just out of curiosity...would you describe the bad smell as thoroughly as you can?


Was it 'sour' and yeasty? sour and like spoiled food?

Was it like a vomit smell?

Was it like poop-smell?

Was it like a dead decomposing body smell?


Combination of dead-decomposing-body smell and poop smell combined?

Or...???


Thanks...


Well too, you got your feet wet now with helping a Pigeon..!


Now you will be more attuned to seeing one, if he or she is in trouble..!


Bets wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Ferals are not too fond of humans -- with just cause, I might add, so nothing personal.


Then again, you did "try" to flush him - LOL!  

Just kidding Braindead - you did a good deed for a fellow creature, thanks for being kind.


----------



## Braindead (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, Phil, to be honest, it smelled like a strong combination of vomit and decomposing flesh. Reminded me of the horrid stench in my parents' compost bin during my dad's two week "experiment" that raised several hundred fruit flies. 

But today, the smell abated decently, especially before my little friend decided to "elope"... I really hope he's doing well. I didn't get a good chance to see where he had flown off the building because his rapid takeoff made me break my headphones simultaneously. I only know that he flew directly south off the building, and when I looked back, he was gone. This evening, I checked the grounds below that side of the building, but he definitely didn't take a fall. So, I'll assume the best and hope that he's safe and happy.

Nice observation, snipes. Geez, now I look like an idiotic neophyte! 

I don't think it's going to return, and that's probably for the best. Well, with that outta the way, I'd like to thank all of you for responding so abruptly to my situation. The encouragement was much appreciated, as was this experience.

Even with a smelly, damaged, stringed-up and insect-ridden feral, I still appreciated its momentary companionship for the brief 24 hours that we knew each other.

Now, if I had a docile pet pigeon that actually LIKED me....my, my...what joy! My only obstacles to getting a pet: the parents can't stand anything that's not human, and they're "not allowed" in the dorms, but what isn't?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi braindead...



I have only run aross that smell one time, and it was from various small punctures which were infected, presumably from Cat bites, on a pretty severly injured Pigeon, who some people had seen on the ground for four or five days off and on at least, where he had starved and dehydrated, before they got him scooped up and somehow found me. He could not fly, and, really, could not even stand without falling over by the time I got him.


Now, possibly, such injurys, infected punctures, given that the Bird had managed to survive so far, might heal up on their own, so long as he is finding food and water to maintain himself, and, or, is able to fly to do so if on his own.


Usually, the recourse would be clean and irrigate sich punctures or other, and, to treat the Bird with both systemic Antibiotics, and, topical ones, where, in my limited experience anyway, the infections and smell cleared up in a couple of days...and the injurys healed fine soon after.

Larger injurys or deep large ones of course can benifit from some Sutures once any infection is cleared up for them to mend.

So, I would guess, that your Pigeon had survived some pretty harrowing adventures...getting tangled first I would imagine, in that netting or whatever it was, muddleing on that way, getting caught probably by a Cat or Dog likely from not being able to take off well in a pinch, escaping, somehow, from that...and, having the tangles finally bind him so much on Wing and Legs that he could not fly at al any more, and, then, ultimately being found and tidy'd up somewhat, and saved, by you.


Ex Feral Pigeons do in fact make wonderful companions, even if they as an individual do might elect to be 'cuddley'...they generally elect to be social in their way, and will hang out close to one according to one's habits of being at one's Desk or other frequent place indoors. In time, the most stand offish ones even will elect to come and be close by and sort of hang out, and, usually, one can make friends even more from there.

Maybe someday when you are all done with that 'dorm' phase, you will have some... and meanwhile, stop in to the forum here and learn more about them and how to take care of them and so on, and, you will find them, surely, who are hurt, ill or compromised, and you will be able to help themthen...and the ones who can not be released, would really appreciate getting to be 'House Birds', and truth be told, such 'House Birds' are entirely charming, fun, easy, and are wonderul companions.



Best wishes, 


Phil
l v


----------



## Braindead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Phil!

Hey, 'dorm' is NOT a phase! 
College is.....cool/boring/easy-for-me-so-far....alright, fine! It IS a phase! It just...sucks!!!

Ugh. I went to a boarding high school for 3 years, I'll be in dorms for another 4 years, and then I'll prolly be in dorms for another 4 years after that....damn.

But enough of my gripes! On a brighter note, I saw my little friend AGAIN this morning! I was so happy. When I went out to greet him on the sidewalk, he gave me a final look, then flew away. A very touching ending to a rather interesting story, if I do say so myself...


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, what a story! And very eloquently written, in the first post I must say! That must be one tough, resilient pigeon you found! Sounds like he/she might just be doing okay if you saw it again and it flew away. Feral pigeons are great pets, and I am on my second. Still learning from all these good folks at Pigeon Talk, and they are always there with a helping hand and answer for any pigeon related question. My first pigeon traveled with us our motor home and slept in our bedroom at night. He sadly disappeared in June and I adopted another lost one last month. They are amazingly entertaining and personable. Hope you can someday know a friendly, tamer one, as it is worth the introduction! Hope you keep seeing your friend and thanks for giving it a helping hand.

SAndy


----------

